# Involutary burping?



## 19917 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can eroded esophagus cause involuntary burping after meal?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, I have the same condition (was diagnosed a few months ago) and often have belching after eating, even though I'm on Prilosec.


----------



## 19917 (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you try the prescription medicin PROTONIX?


----------



## 19917 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Madge does that involutary burping sounds weird? not like regular burping sound? People say mine sounds weird. ANd If I dont burp after eating it feels like air is stuck in my chest. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I think all burping sounds weird! LOL. Mine is a lot louder, though, since I began having reflux problems. It was worse when I was on Protonix than it is on Prilosec, though.


----------



## 19917 (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont know if it's the eroded esophagus that's causing belching or helicobacter.


----------

